# Machrihanish 29th January.



## thecraw (Jan 23, 2012)

Does anyone fancy a road trip next Sunday, either Machrihanish or the Dunes? I'm going to head round for a knock. Wondered if anyone else fancied a game on quality links, long range weather looks good at present but I'll keep an eye on it as the week progresses.

c.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 23, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Does anyone fancy a road trip next Sunday, either Machrihanish or the Dunes? I'm going to head round for a knock. Wondered if anyone else fancied a game on quality links, long range weather looks good at present but I'll keep an eye on it as the week progresses.

c.
		
Click to expand...

I tell you what Craw if it wasn't for the fact that 

a) it's miles from Suffolk and
b) I'm not sure I've got the game for the links

I'd join you. Have heard so many good things about the place that I'd love to play it. Hope you find a game.


----------



## bigslice (Jan 23, 2012)

good points its 40 miles from my house (as the craw flys)
bad points its 155 miles from my house (by road although i hear thecraw flys round)

too far for me for a day out


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 23, 2012)

bigslice said:



			good points its 40 miles from my house (as the craw flys)
bad points its 155 miles from my house (by road although i hear thecraw flys round)

too far for me for a day out
		
Click to expand...

Poor excuse that is mate that its to far we drove from Dundee to there and back in a day, Craw am nights at the weekend or would have made it, me and Bobby are going there in the middle of March if you fancy a game mate.


----------



## brendy (Jan 23, 2012)

You can run Tiger, but you cant hide from Links golf matey. Sooner or later you are going to have to bite that cherry.


----------



## bigslice (Jan 23, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Poor excuse that is mate that its to far we drove from Dundee to there and back in a day, Craw am nights at the weekend or would have made it, me and Bobby are going there in the middle of March if you fancy a game mate.
		
Click to expand...

ach its just when younger my dad would take us to tarbert and i hated it. going ALL the way round to get somewhere on the map that in a straight line isnt far from us.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 23, 2012)

brendy said:



			You can run Tiger, but you cant hide from Links golf matey. Sooner or later you are going to have to bite that cherry.
		
Click to expand...

I can't get a links game for love nor money! Nearly 20 years and I've still not bitten that cherry. This saddens me deeply!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 23, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			I can't get a links game for love nor money! Nearly 20 years and I've still not bitten that cherry. This saddens me deeply!
		
Click to expand...

you could, you just can't be bothered...


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 23, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			you could, you just can't be bothered...
		
Click to expand...

Cost and time is more the factor. I'd love to come up to Scotchland to be beaten up by any number of Links tracks!


----------



## Tiger (Jan 23, 2012)

brendy said:



			You can run Tiger, but you cant hide from Links golf matey. Sooner or later you are going to have to bite that cherry.
		
Click to expand...

Bitten the cherry at Felixstowe Brendy and almost choked to death on the pip!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 23, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Cost and time is more the factor. I'd love to come up to Scotchland to be beaten up by any number of Links tracks!
		
Click to expand...

there must Links close by in devon and south wales?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 23, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			there must Links close by in devon and south wales?
		
Click to expand...

There's some in Wales but need to find people who want to play. I've heard nothing but good things about Ashburnham but that's still a nearly 4 hour round trip from my house, but worth the trip I'm sure, if I can find some people who are available to play when I'm available.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 23, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			There's some in Wales but need to find people who want to play. I've heard nothing but good things about Ashburnham but that's still a nearly 4 hour round trip from my house, but worth the trip I'm sure, if I can find some people who are available to play when I'm available.
		
Click to expand...

The closest to you is probably Burnham & Berrow, a chap on here is a member (his name escapes me temporarily) 

http://www.burnhamandberrowgolfclub.co.uk/


could be a great spot for a meet, and for you to lose your links cherry 


or before Blackmore we could do Hayling Island

http://www.haylinggolf.co.uk/home/


failing that we could go on mass to the next scottish trip


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 23, 2012)

therod said:



			The closest to you is probably Burnham & Berrow, a chap on here is a member (his name escapes me temporarily) 

http://www.burnhamandberrowgolfclub.co.uk/


could be a great spot for a meet, and for you to lose your links cherry 


or before Blackmore we could do Hayling Island

http://www.haylinggolf.co.uk/home/


failing that we could go on mass to the next scottish trip
		
Click to expand...

Blimey! That place looks sexy! (Burnham) Not cheap mind!  Hour's drive though. I could be up for that if I can find Â£90 from somewhere.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 23, 2012)

I do believe this is a classic thread hijack!!


:mmm:


----------



## chris661 (Jan 23, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			There's some in Wales but need to find people who want to play. I've heard nothing but good things about Ashburnham but that's still a nearly 4 hour round trip from my house, but worth the trip I'm sure, if I can find some people who are available to play when I'm available.
		
Click to expand...

Go to Ballyliffin a nice weekend away for you and the Mrs


----------



## User20205 (Jan 23, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I do believe this is a classic thread hijack!!


:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

yeah sorry. consider it a thread sacrifice not so much a hijack. You've given your thread over to Aztecs and his potential love of links golf. 

This way next time he'll be up for making the journey


----------



## Val (Jan 23, 2012)

Would love to but 300 mile round trip is too much for a days golf buddy.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 23, 2012)

Absolute nonsense. Dedication is what you need, Roy Castle was correct!


----------



## DelB (Jan 23, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Roy Castle was correct!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if it was ever verified by Guinness World Records, but I heard once that when Roy Castle blew a high C on his trumpet, you couldnae get a Visa card between the cheeks of his arse.


----------



## Val (Jan 23, 2012)

DelB said:



			Not sure if it was ever verified by Guinness World Records, but I heard once that when Roy Castle blew a high C on his trumpet, you couldnae get a Visa card between the cheeks of his arse.
		
Click to expand...

Ha, that's an eld yin but I'm certain that the phrase used was an American express card.

Class.


----------



## DelB (Jan 23, 2012)

Aye, giving my age away.


----------



## Iaing (Jan 23, 2012)

Too far for one round mate. I'll wait for the main event. :lol:


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 23, 2012)

No takers there  then Craw just a bunch of Hi JACKING PARKLAND playing fannys, grow a set and get out there links golf is the best end of story and Machrihanish is as goood as it gets.

I can't make it mate as i'm working but the Dundee Away Squad are making the 3 3/4 hour trip there in the middle of march oh and we've got the same back unless we stop in Tarbert again for a small libation.


----------



## Val (Jan 23, 2012)

No fancy somewhere in Ayrshire, Barassie or Dundonald?


----------



## Bomber69 (Jan 23, 2012)

How many spaces you got & do have a tee time confirmed, I might be able to get someone to make the trip down.


----------



## bigslice (Jan 23, 2012)

make it an overnight and play two rounds sunday


----------



## thecraw (Jan 23, 2012)

bigslice said:



			make it an overnight and play two rounds sunday
		
Click to expand...

I'm going for a game of golf, not a divorce!


----------



## thecraw (Jan 23, 2012)

Iaing said:



			Too far for one round mate. I'll wait for the main event. :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Can't get my head round this attitude! I'll travel anywhere for a game on a class course. Each to their own though.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 24, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Can't get my head round this attitude! I'll travel anywhere for a game on a class course. Each to their own though.
		
Click to expand...

Crawford old boy, i'd happily go back in the summer. if you go back later on in the year let me know.

not a nice drive back the last time....


----------



## thecraw (Jan 24, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Crawford old boy, i'd happily go back in the summer. if you go back later on in the year let me know.

not a nice drive back the last time....

Click to expand...

You have a PM coming your way.


----------



## Iaing (Jan 24, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Each to their own though.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly !
Come on down off that high horse ! :ears:


----------



## thecraw (Jan 24, 2012)

Iaing said:



			Exactly !
Come on down off that high horse ! :ears:
		
Click to expand...

It only looks high to you!


----------

